# Getting Internet Access on 180 Day Stay



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi does anyone know if I can get an Internet contract without any kind of permanent status? I just have a 180 day airport stamp. I'm currently in Oaxaca. I tried to contract with Telcel in Mexico City last year and they wouldn't give me a monthly cell phone plan unless I had some kind of residency status, so I had to stick with pay as you go so am wondering if it's the same for Internet access when you're moving into an apartment?

Thanks


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Our internet service is tied with our Telmex landline and has a 2 year contract (I think). We pay 999 pesos per month.

But - we also have a pay as you go IUsacell (ATT) account. We pay 199 pesos per month. I believe we have unlimited minutes (in Mexico and US). They also give us perhaps 2 GB data per month - which really may be unlimited also. When we have trouble with our Telmex DSL (which is too often to be honest) I tether my cellphone to the laptop for internet access. 

Perhaps that could be a short term solution for you.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello Miss Thing, 

I have had no problems getting a land line with internet access. They take your identification, but they don't require any special visa.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

shadowmack said:


> Hello Miss Thing,
> 
> I have had no problems getting a land line with internet access. They take your identification, but they don't require any special visa.


By "land line", do you mean TelMex telephone service or cable tv plus internet service. Please tell me who "they" are.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

"They" = TelMex


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

http://izzi.mx its cable internet and you can use it six months then cancel it with no fines or fee's, at the the first of the last month shedule to have services removed, you cant take back your equiment your self, so you will have to shedule for it


----------



## tennal (Sep 17, 2016)

*telcel*

if you are talking about having the internet on your cell phone you can get pay as you go.

they have TELCEL AMIGA SIN LIMITE plan for whatever you think you need. unlimited calls and texts to any US and Canada and anywhere in mexico.... 

$100 pesos: 23 days unlimited and 300 mb of data (whatsapp and facebook messages free)
200 pesos: 30 days unlimited (whatsapp and facebook messages free)

they have other options too


----------

